# Extension case for images.



## mybike (1 Jul 2015)

I'm having a problem uploading images with the extension .JPG, .jpg works fine. The file selection doesn't show them and I note does not include upper case among the file types. Since I'm using Chrome on Linux that could be the area where the problem lies but other sites are OK.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Since I'm using Chrome on Linux


I am pretty certain that is exactly where the problem lies. I can test it for you tonight on my husband's laptop, but I suspect it is a @Shaun that needs to be yelled.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I am pretty certain that is exactly where the problem lies. I can test it for you tonight on my husband's laptop, but I suspect it is a @Shaun that needs to be yelled.



Since Linux, unlike Windows, is case sensitive it may be a mix.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Since Linux, unlike Windows, is case sensitive it may be a mix.


I know. I am familiar with Linux and case sensitive issues. Hence me saying I would check on the Linux laptop in our house for you. But it will be tonight because I respect my husband's privacy and need to ask him if I can use his machine first.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jul 2015)

Can't upload JPG files,only jpg files, using Firefox 38.0 on Ubuntu.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jul 2015)

@Shaun 
One for you. If I recall correctly, don't you have a maximum number of extensions you can put into what is allowed to be uploaded?
Do you have room to add one more .JPG?
Thanks


----------



## mybike (2 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Shaun
> One for you. If I recall correctly, don't you have a maximum number of extensions you can put into what is allowed to be uploaded?
> Do you have room to add one more .JPG?
> Thanks



Ta, had forgotten you worked in IT. Is it good to get a bit done now & again? I must admit I miss my databases!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Ta, had forgotten you worked in IT. Is it good to get a bit done now & again? I must admit I miss my databases!!!


I don't think I miss my users though! Now if I could be allowed to get one with my work without them.... 

We will see what @Shaun says. I'm not certain if he is at the limit or not, so we will have to wait and see... otherwise you will have to write yourself a batch file that names your files for you!


----------



## Shaun (5 Jul 2015)

This isn't limited to our forum software and from what I can gather is an issue with flash uploaders (which allow you to upload multiple files at once).

You can turn off the flashuploader here at CC - just visit your account preferences: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/preferences - and *untick the option* and *save changes*:







Let me know if this sorts it?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2015)

Shaun

Seems you're right. Doesn't appear to change anything else. Except that once you've done you can still see all the files. Tried logging out & in, edit and new post and now I can see despite the upper case extensions. Looks like magic. Thanks.


----------



## psmiffy (5 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Shaun
> 
> Seems you're right. Doesn't appear to change anything else.



Wot - no round of applause !!!!


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Wot - no round of applause !!!!



I actually hadn't finished testing.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Looks like magic. Thanks.



Good - glad it works. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2015)

If you just renamed the *.JPEG file to *.jpeg, would that work?


----------



## Shaun (7 Jul 2015)

slowmotion said:


> If you just renamed the *.JPEG file to *.jpeg, would that work?



It would (and this was one of the other suggestions widely made when I was searching for a fix), but it's a bit extreme asking someone to rename all their file extensions just so they can post images on your forum.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2015)

Shaun said:


> It would (and this was one of the other suggestions widely made when I was searching for a fix), but it's a bit extreme asking someone to rename all their file extensions just so they can post images on your forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


 I was just curious. I download quite a few images from Google Images and they often have weird extensions that can be converted to *.jpeg just by renaming in Windows. Sometimes it doesn't work but often it does.


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I was just curious. I download quite a few images from Google Images and they often have weird extensions that can be converted to *.jpeg just by renaming in Windows. Sometimes it doesn't work but often it does.



But then that's Windows for you. If I recall correctly, Windows relies on the extension, other OS not so much.


----------

